# Copie de fichiers avancés Apple Script



## Belgarion (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est ma première dans cet endroit du forum, alors désolé si je suis un peu novice.
Je cherche à créer une petite application avec Automator, applescript et les droplets.

Je m'explique :
- 1 ) Mon client exporte des fichiers vidéos depuis FCP.
- 2 ) Il le range dans son dossier prédéfini
- 3) A partir de là j'ai besoin que mon client glisse le fichier sur une action ou un apple script qui fasse la chose suivante : 

+ Obtention du path posix du fichier source
+ ouverture du droplet pour l'encodage - L'Encodage s'effectue et se termine avec le fichier encodé déposé en local sur un dossier
+ quand l'encodage est terminé, reprise du script ou de l'automator
+ Envoi du fichier encodé vers un serveur ftp
+ Puis copie du fichier créé en local vers un volume distant en afp en conservant la meme arborescence que depuis ma source (d'où la demande du posix file) du coup je souhaiterai enlever le /Volumes/Macintosh HD et le remplacer par /Volumes/NAS. Et m'assurer que si le dossier distant n'existe pas, que le script le crée.
+ Suppression du fichier encodé en local.

Alors je sais que c'est un peu glonflé de demander autant, cependant, j'ai réussi à faire pas mal de trucs.
1, 2 et 3 à priori OK pour moi.
L'obtention du posix file Ok aussi
L'envoi sur serveur ftp, c'est facile, j'ai acheté Transmit et il est programmable avec automator.
Par contre où je sèche c'est la partie, prends le POSIX PATH et remplace la partie / Volumes/... par /Volumes/autre chose - et créer le dossier s'il n'existe pas...

Pour la suppression, j'ai réussi aussi....
Donc je sens que je suis pas loin mais pour le coup s'il y en a un d'entres vous qui pouvaient m'aider pour ce petit bout qui me manque, ce serait très sympa.

Merci par avance

Belgarion


----------

